# new program for radio amateurs ft8 (mshv)



## lu9dce (May 13, 2022)

https://sourceforge.net/projects/mshv/files/MSHV_265_Full_Source_Code.zip/download
		


MSHV Amateur Radio Software​ 
MSHV Supported working modes: MSK JTMS FSK ISCAT JT6M FT8/4 JT65 PI4 Q65


----------

